# Dracula novel delivered to your inbox, daily, as it happens.



## cycling_eejit (6 May 2022)

Thought this was an interesting idea, I've signed up anyway...
Dracula Daily

"Bram Stoker’s Dracula is an epistolary novel - it’s made up of letters, diaries, telegrams, newspaper clippings - and every part of it has a date. The whole story happens between May 3 and November 10. So: Dracula Daily will post a newsletter each day that something happens to the characters, in the same timeline that it happens to them.

Now you can read the book via email, in small digestible chunks - as it happens to the characters."


----------

